# Antifreeze/coolant



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, that's what is in the from the factory. I used the Prestone Dexcool orange


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

This is what I used today.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely any kind of Dexcool 50/50.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

Awesome! That’s what I went with. Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MiniMaxx said:


> Might be a clueless question but this is the first diesel car I have owned, 2014 Cruze 2.0l. My coolant reservoir was low and my temp gauge was acting up on the drive home the other day. Everything I could find online said that diesels use specific coolant and that it should be green. When checking my current fluid it looks orange like the Dex-cool. I know you aren’t supposed to mix colors, am I safe to add regular 50/50 Dex-cool antifreeze to my car?


All you need to do is look in the owners manual. It tells you what kind of fluids you need.


----------



## MiniMaxx (Nov 7, 2021)

BDCCruze said:


> All you need to do is look in the owners manual. It tells you what kind of fluids you need.


Tried that, thanks for the tip. There isn’t one in the car and the digital one from GM wouldn’t load. Figured I’d ask on here real quick.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> All you need to do is look in the owners manual. It tells you what kind of fluids you need.


Or the cap on the radiator or surge tank.


----------

